# Free antivirus trials..but for a longer time.Check it out!



## sidewinder (Jan 6, 2006)

For people who want to use best antivirus softwares witout paying for it for a longer time than normal trila period..here are some links.
Mind it these all are legal links....no warez.

1,Norton Antivirus .....3months    *go.microsoft.com/?LinkID=910004
2.Mcafee Antivirus      3months    *go.microsoft.com/?linkid=2932062
3.Pc Cillin Security Suite 3 months   *go.microsoft.com/?LinkID=910006
4.E trust antivirus     12 months   *go.microsoft.com/?LinkID=909975  
5.F secure                6 months     *go.microsoft.com/?LinkID=909976  
6.Panda Antivirus      3 months    *go.microsoft.com/?LinkID=909989 

These are special offer for microsoft Win XP sp2 users but these links are not normaly displayed.So guys just download these special versions and enjoy best antiviruses for a longer period of time...nd that too size=18][/size] LEGALLY


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 6, 2006)

Look out for the CA E Trust offer...its a damn good 1 year trial.... This is the best offer I think!!


----------



## rajas700 (Jan 6, 2006)

Good ok.But i use NIS 06.....


----------



## mohit (Jan 6, 2006)

any links for kaspersky ?? the f-secure one is really neat though.


----------



## LegendKiller (Jan 6, 2006)

Long live the pirates....
Anyhow good links and my vote for post of the year...


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey,nice find!


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 6, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> any links for kaspersky ?? the f-secure one is really neat though.



I could nt find one.....Alternatively U guys can check this link out.
www.microsoft.com/athome/security/viruses/wsc/en-us/default.mspx
N joy!


----------



## sudipto (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks sidewinder 
a post i was looking for


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 6, 2006)

Most Welcome


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 7, 2006)

Those whor are not satisfied with NAV 3 month offer there is another way.Download this through google pack installer and u will get a special 6 month free subscription.
For more info..go to
pack.google.com


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 10, 2006)

cooooooooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abhinav (Jan 11, 2006)

Well I think u get nortan anti virus 2006 special edition in google pack for 6 months

Why not try that?


----------



## avdhut_s (Jan 11, 2006)

*google pack not workin !*

has anyone downloaded google pack? 
i've tried it several times but it fails to complete the download...
no wonder its in BETA state....


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 11, 2006)

abhinav said:
			
		

> Well I think u get nortan anti virus 2006 special edition in google pack for 6 months
> 
> Why not try that?


No its not Nav 2006..its rather old NAV 2005


----------



## loo_31 (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice men.... but i use avast home....


----------



## lywyre (Jan 28, 2006)

sidewinder said:
			
		

> abhinav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NAV uses way lot of resources, I use AntiVIR, free and good. Uses very less resource.
WinXP SP2 + ZA + AntiVIR is more than enough for a secure system, as long as *you* don't cross _some lines_


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 29, 2006)

lywyre said:
			
		

> sidewinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes u r right..even i use avast too...


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 29, 2006)

yup,it's ZA+Avast here.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 1, 2006)

hay google pack is bundeling NAV 05 for six month... here its 15days i think...


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 1, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> hay google pack is bundeling NAV 05 for six month... here its 15days i think...



No.... links given here will give you 3 months nd 6 months subscriptions of NAV respectively


----------

